# no wolves in utah?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346563345466702&set=a.161374473985591.31065.100003391170132&type=3

Timp in the background...and it looks like a wolf...


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

This picture surfaced on here two years ago.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-ot...21-wolf-dog-provo-canyon-taken-yesterday.html

Pretty sure its a dog.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a domestic dog to me. Seems too relaxed and happy to see a person.

Im no wolf expert though


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Woof Woof. Not Wolf Wolf.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a beautiful Husky


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If there were wolves in Utah, then someone who have trail cams pictures, come across deer/elk mutilations by wolves, hear them at night and record it, or actually have more evidence that they are there than bigfoot in the Pacific Northwest. 

That picture looks like a dog. 

I think it is a little fat to be a wolf.

The hair also looks more Malamutish than wolfish to me. 

I am not an expert, but it looks like a dog to me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People in Utah are just better at SSS.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I know where there is a pack of 3 wolves in Utah right now.....I see them all the time. They're in Draper on 300W at about 13500 south. How he got the ok to keep 3 wolves in town is beyond me.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I still say that looks like my old husky.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> I know where there is a pack of 3 wolves in Utah right now.....I see them all the time. They're in Draper on 300W at about 13500 south. How he got the ok to keep 3 wolves in town is beyond me.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Just go ride down there yourself and see. Most of the time there are one or two of them in the front yard, but I have seen all 3 in the yard at once. He has a fence that's at least 10' high around the yard you can't miss the house, it's on the east side of the road just past the 2nd traffic circle when you're heading south off of 12300S. My bad, it is 300 EAST not 300 west. My daughters friends parents live right across the street and are furious that the city allowed him to have the wolves without any sort of public input from the neighbors.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Too small to be a wolf. Not that it's impossible for them to be around, a wolf definitely made it all the way from Yellowstone through Utah and down to the Grand Canyon. That picture is on Squaw Peak Road, I've walked that area a LOT in the last couple years and seen a lot of deer but no wolves, no wolf prints, no kill sites of adult deer. If that's a wolf I would suggest that it's either moved on or it's eating berries.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


There's two wolf hybrid breeders in Northern Utah, one has been selling wolf dogs for 20+ years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Videos or it didn't happen.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

phorisc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....161374473985591.31065.100003391170132&type=3
> 
> Timp in the background...and it looks like a wolf...


You've got to be kiddin me. We've been runnin' that picture for about 4 years now.

.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...tah-sticking-close-to-Yellowstone.html?pg=all

No. 253 was the last legit story I remember...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/home/2168022-155/wolf-killed-in-utah-in-december

There was wolf, 914F, shot down by Beaver this year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> There's two wolf hybrid breeders in Northern Utah, one has been selling wolf dogs for 20+ years.


I was kidding.

The key word here is Hybrid. My friend owned a wolf hybrid. Still not a wolf. Heavy laws on this as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> The key word here is Hybrid. My friend owned a wolf hybrid. Still not a wolf. Heavy laws on this as well.


Ah geeze, never let the truth get in the way of a good story.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch Wings said:


> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...tah-sticking-close-to-Yellowstone.html?pg=all
> 
> No. 253 was the last legit story I remember...


Hey, don't forget the "wolves of Brokeback Mountain"

see post #237 here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam-24.html


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Way too small to be a wolf.


----------

